# Homework help



## shiznat (Mar 29, 2003)

I need some help with my homework  I need your help to by answering these few questions for a market research survery on archery Pro shops

1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?
2. How much money do you spend yearly?
3. Do you shoot 3D or spots or just hunt?
4. Male Female?
5. Age? 
7. If female and around 17 number?  Just kidding
8.Would you like to be able to place orders on a shop website? 
9. What brand of bows do you prefer?
10. What could seperate me from other archery shops?

Thanks for your help just post it here or pm the answers to me


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

1.dealer
2. i just started not too long ago so prob $100-$300
3. only hunt
4. Male 
5. 14
7. good question.....
8. idk, i would rather be able to see the bow in person before i bought it
9. i wanna hoyt
10. the shop i go to really helped me out when i started and now i wont buy from anywhere else unless he cant get the item i need so good customer service


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shiznat said:


> I need some help with my homework  I need your help to by answering these few questions for a market research survery on archery Pro shops
> 
> 1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?
> 2. How much money do you spend yearly?
> ...


1. Dealer only
2. Any amount I want to..which is normally more then 1 thousand and less than 5 I'm sure of. :embara: 
3. Anything I can shoot,
4. Female
5. 15
6. I can do without.  
7. No websites..staright from a dealer ONLY
9.. Any bow thats comfy with me..which right now is Bowtech  
10. umm i dunno...:embara:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

1. Dealer 
2.This year, around 1.5 k and normally 500 
3. Hunt, 3D, Spots 
4. Male 
5. 14 or 15 (Can't remember)
6. Maybe 
7. Hoyt 
8. Customer Service, quality, knowledge, personality. (I hate shops that treat me like a 5 year old) 

Tim


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

1) Dealer
2) 2 much
3) 3-D and Spots
4)Male
5)15
6)Yes
7)Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews etc... If your opening a pro shop I know with hoyt it can be especially hard to get I would try to look at Diamond since they have good bows alot of people just starting are willing to spend the money on, at my pro shop we sell more of them than anything else
8)Get some good staff that know what they are talking about. Also have the people that work there help some beginners some easy basics. This one guy I bought my first bow off of told me never to punch my trigger and taught me to use consistant anchor points, this took him only 5 minutes maybe, and after only shooting 4 times I shot a 270 on my first ever scoring round. The little things like showing people this will make them your customers for life and if their friends are ever looking at archery the will probably head down to your range.
One other tip is spread the word, the archery range in my city of around 75,000 people has been open for 10 years or so and moved to a new location about a year ago. Most people I talk to didn't know we had an archery centre, and those who did know about it thought they closed down.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

1: I usually like pro shops just because its hard for me to sign for shipping packages cuz im at school and moms at work. Plus my local I get sponsor discounts.

2: About 400 total on a good year.

3:First is hunting, second is 3D but thats only because of the atmosphere at 3D shoots and then spots but Im alot better at spots than the other two haha.

4: Male

5: 17

8: Depends on the reputation and prices of the company.

9: MATHEWS ALL THE WAY BABY but you cant order those except for from mathews directly anway so that kinda rules taht one out for online purchases huh? :teeth: 

10: Good service, good prices, shipping out on time, large selection of equiptment.

Tim you forgot your age man? haha :teeth:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

shiznat said:


> I need some help with my homework  I need your help to by answering these few questions for a market research survery on archery Pro shops
> 
> 1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?
> 2. How much money do you spend yearly?
> ...



1 dealer, always
2 um depends, this year 1500
3 everything available
4 male
5 16
8 no
9 mathews, but im open to any brand that can out shoot my sb, which hasnt happened yet 
10 not much: honest, fair, and good work


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Answers*

1.Dealer
2. Probably around $2,000.00 but I'm not sure.
3. I'm a target shooter only
4. Female
5. 15
7.Yes
8. Hoyt
9. Being able to properly set up a bow and low prices.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

shiznat said:


> 1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?


Catalog



shiznat said:


> 2. How much money do you spend yearly?


All of it..... On archery about $5000



shiznat said:


> 3. Do you shoot 3D or spots or just hunt?


Spots



shiznat said:


> 4. Male Female?


Male



shiznat said:


> 5. Age?


4X



shiznat said:


> 7. If female and around 17 number?  Just kidding
> 8.Would you like to be able to place orders on a shop website?


YES



shiznat said:


> 9. What brand of bows do you prefer?


MARTIN



shiznat said:


> 10. What could seperate me from other archery shops?


Personality. Customer Service. Serving all levels of archers (newbie to expert).


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

shiznat said:


> I need some help with my homework  I need your help to by answering these few questions for a market research survery on archery Pro shops
> 
> 1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?
> 2. How much money do you spend yearly?
> ...





1. Dealer, unless you are experienced you may not know that you need to order certain stuff, and if yo become good your loyalty may lead to a dealer bow.
2. It's hard to tell about 2K
3. Only target
4. Male
5.16
8. No, while it may be convenient, You may not know what you are ordering and a dealer will be able to tell you what you are about to order.
9. Hoyt, I am not just saying this because i am sponsored by them, but because i believe that they are truly the best bow for the money.
10. unclear question.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

shiznat said:


> I need some help with my homework  I need your help to by answering these few questions for a market research survery on archery Pro shops
> 
> 1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?
> 2. How much money do you spend yearly?
> ...


1 dealer for my bow and the rest is from the cheapest place usly from shows, ebay and catalog
2 $ 1000
3 hunt
4 male
5 38
8 i dont care
9 right now bowtech
10 price service.


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

1.Do you prefer to buy from a dealer or catalog?
2. How much money do you spend yearly?
3. Do you shoot 3D or spots or just hunt?
4. Male Female?
5. Age? 
7. If female and around 17 number? Just kidding
8.Would you like to be able to place orders on a shop website? 
9. What brand of bows do you prefer?
10. What could seperate me from other archery shops?

1. Dealer or ebay
2. Between my two new bows this year not counting my new guns about 2,000 this year
3. Just hunt, shoot some small 3D shoots a year
4. Male
5. Turned 19 Yesterday
7.HAHA
8. Yea
9. Bowtech
10. Unclear


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

whoa yall spend a lot of money


1.dealer the catalog one may come cheap i would look at if you did and shoot it a little befor u by it

2.100 dollars a year on arrows and 1 pack of broadheads i use Tekan and i buy new strings every year

3.Just hunt to expensive to 3D i got a 3D target though i got a little 3D deer

4.Male

5.15

7.

8.no

9.Reflex or Hoyt i got both but shoot my reflex its newer and better

10.What do u mean
:thumbs_up


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

1. I prefer to buy from a dealer 
2. I spent about $1800 this year 
3. I shoot 3d and spots 
4. Male 
5. 17 
8. Yeah that would be cool I guess 
9. I shoot Bowtech 
10. Good customer service and treat everyone like your friend


----------



## shiznat (Mar 29, 2003)

Thank you for all of your help, and good luck shooting 

SHIZ


----------

